# double hung window doesn't stay open



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Can anyone tell why this not-so-old double hung window won't stay lifted open but just slides right back down? The side rails don't even offer any resistance, it just free falls as it is heavy. What can I do to fix it?


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

The balances are either broken or disconected. Lift the sash about half way up, release the tilt levers, tilt the sash in, and take a look at the balance mechanism. It will either be a spiral spring or a string/cable system. Which ever style, it is most likely no longer properly attatched to the sash.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am going to guess a spiral balance in this case.

If that is the case, the balance is snapped internally or needs a couple of more twists on the coil.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+2. Spiral balance, busted or disconnected. You can order new ones if necessary.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Go buy a little piece of doll rod and cut it. I have the same problem with a double hung. This solved it. Open window stick doll rode inside on rght. Problem solved.


----------

